# Do we have God in Whitehouse?



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Some evangelicals interviewed by newspeople were toking:"at last we have God in Whitehouse"... The were so happy with electing Bush. Well, why there are no angels in Congress and Senate?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Did you hear about what happend during x-mass in D.C.? There was no nativity this year cause they could not find any wise men, there was no vergin to be found, but there were plenty of ***** to fill the manger. dd:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Great post. Thank you. I think likewise.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

:thumb: :toofunny:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

sevendogs said:


> Some evangelicals interviewed by newspeople were toking:"at last we have God in Whitehouse"... The were so happy with electing Bush. Well, why there are no angels in Congress and Senate?


Speaking of "toking"


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

True...I'd like what those people interviewed were on so I can see strange things.


----------

